# Amplificador de guitarra deja de sonar



## joaquinmilling01 (Abr 3, 2018)

Buenas tardes, necesito si me pueden echar una mano con esta reparación, lo que pasa es que me pasaron un amplificador de guitarra modelo MARSHALL MG15CD, que el cual de un rato para otro deja de sonar, aveces uno lo enciende y no suena, pero al pasar el rato funciona. O bien se enciende y esta funcionando de lo mas normal y de repente se corta el audio, comprobé que el parlante y las conexiones a estas estuvieran bien, le puse otro parlante al amplificador y seguía con el mismo problema, por lo cual el parlante no es. El amplificador tiene una salida para conectar audífonos, en la cual ahí funciona perfectamente. he conectado los audífonos cuando el parlante no sonaba, y por los audífonos si sale audio, por lo cual deduzco que la etapa en la cual presenta falla es al final. También, cuando estaba funcionando bien, le mande una sacudida al amplificador para ver si no fuese algo suelto, y no hubo ningún problema.
Yo creo que debe ser algún condensador que este fallando en la etapa del parlante (les adjunto una imagen del diagrama especificando la sección que creo que falla), sera que debo empezar por cambiar condensadores? o bien hay de alguna otra cosa que deba fijarme primero. Por el momento solo tengo un tester y un capacimetro de herramientas. Ademas he de decir que no se ve ningún capacitor hinchado.
También les adjunto un pdf con el diagrama esquemático del amplificador.
Muchas gracias desde ya. Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2018)

Hay que medir, si la fuente funciona bien o no, si la llave funciona bien y asi


----------



## joaquinmilling01 (Abr 3, 2018)

Medi la fuente de poder y estaba bien, a que se refiere con la llave?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2018)

Estando la fuente bien, no suena?
Me referia a la llave de encendido


----------



## joaquinmilling01 (Abr 3, 2018)

Aaa, la llave de encendido y la fuente están bien, es que el problema no es permanente, le da por ratos, puede estar 1 hora funcionando perfectamente y de la nada, deja de sonar, o bien me ha pasado que al encenderlo no funciona, no se escucha nada y después de unos 20 minutos, reacciona y funciona perfectamente


----------



## Bleny (Abr 4, 2018)

joaquinmilling01 dijo:


> Aaa, la llave de encendido y la fuente están bien, es que el problema no es permanente, le da por ratos, puede estar 1 hora funcionando perfectamente y de la nada, deja de sonar, o bien me ha pasado que al encenderlo no funciona, no se escucha nada y después de unos 20 minutos, reacciona y funciona perfectamente


Prueba la entrada jack cd con un mp3 abajo volumen, por que si no me equivoco va directo al amplificador y si suena se podría descartar el amplificador y buscar en los pre amplificadores, por que la alimentación simétrica la tienes ¿no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2018)

Si el auricular anda entonces tenés roto el "Stereo Jack Headphone Output" , fijate que el W1 sale directamente del LM1875 y a W2 la masa se la da el interruptor interno del Jack , o puede está quemada o mal soldada la resistencia R34 de 0,1 Ohm 2 Watts.



Saludos !


----------



## joaquinmilling01 (Abr 5, 2018)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, llegando este fin de semana a casa, me pongo a trabajar en todo lo que me dicen y les cuento que tal me fue, gracias.


----------



## joaquinmilling01 (Abr 8, 2018)

Muchas gracias por su ayuda y tiempo, pude reparar el amplificador, el problema era el "Stereo Jack Headphone Output"  como decia DOSMETROS, el contacto interno que tenia no estaba bien, asi que solo doble los pines un poco y funciono perfecto. Muchas gracias por su ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2018)

Me alegro lo hayas resuelto y además te hayas dado maña para remendarlo  

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2018)

joaquinmilling01 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por su ayuda y tiempo, pude reparar el amplificador, el problema era el "Stereo Jack Headphone Output"  como decia DOSMETROS, el contacto interno que tenia no estaba bien, asi que solo doble los pines un poco y funciono perfecto. Muchas gracias por su ayuda.
> Saludos.


Unas fotos del jack "Arreglado" servirían de ejemplo a futuro


----------



## joaquinmilling01 (Abr 9, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Unas fotos del jack "Arreglado" servirían de ejemplo a futuro



Aquí algunas fotos, el arreglo no se nota bien pero el problema era que los "pines" internos del jack no hacían buen contacto, en especial el primero que va conectado con el parlante, por eso de repente funcionaba o no funcionaba, por lo cual, solo basto con doblarlos y listo.
Muchas gracias por su tiempo.!


----------

